# potential problems with this site



## LouisCribben (15 Feb 2012)

Myself and my wife and one baby moved from Ireland to UK recently.

We are looking to buy an house near London, but I'm paranoid about buying a second hand house, because a lot of the houses here were built before building regs were good,   and we don't want a cold / damp house with drafts.  We'd be happy with something small and cosy and as close to passive in energy performance as possible.

We saw this site coming up at auction

http://www.auction.co.uk/residential/LotDetails.asp?A=761&MP=24&ID=761000220&S=G&O=A

It's tiny, only 207 sqm in size, and the house which can be built on in is 81 sqm, which I know is small, but bigger than the 47sqm flat we live in currently !

I havent seen the plan of the house which can be built on it, but from the ad, it will incorporate a basement......which I guess would increase the cost of building there quite a bit.

Any advice, should this site be avoided like the plague ? One problem might be the amount of daylight it gets, as it is shaded by big buildings on either side. And the basement would be devoid of daylight almost completely !


----------



## Berni (15 Feb 2012)

It looks like a tough job to make work well.

There was an episode of Grand Designs a while back where a guy did this, you can see it on 4od here. It may give you a few ideas on the issues he faced. 
http://www.channel4.com/programmes/grand-designs/4od#2921785


----------



## Sandals (15 Feb 2012)

Our five bed/3 toilet/2 sitting room bungalow is 151 sqm so you'd have roughly half the space. Our house has larger living space while three of the bedrooms are good singles or would be squishy doubles (if doublebed ever needed). Get a good architect and you'll make the most efficient use of the space available. From living in a mobile home for 18 months while house building the trick of compact living is plan your storage.

Seen an episode of "Home under the hammer" recently where front basement high garden was removed to make a low level patio level with huge front glass doors and side panels. Transformed the place. 

Good luck in your venture, exciting times when house building!!!


----------



## lowCO2design (15 Feb 2012)

what is the actual width of the site?


----------



## LouisCribben (15 Feb 2012)

I dont know exactly, but it looks like the it might be something like 4meters *50 meters.

Putting in a lot of insulation would be difficult due to a lack of space.



http://www.auction.co.uk/residentia...dential/data/full_text/feb2012/plan215.jpg&WC=


----------



## Lsquared (15 Feb 2012)

My  advice would be to avoid this one. I cant get my head around how a house could be built on that site from the information you posted. It looks like you wont have any access to the rear of the house except from the house as with only 4 meters, you wont have much to play around with. You will also be right up against an apartment building so there might be issues with privacy and shadow. 

I have been in the homes of many friends in London and I dont think you should worry unduly about a potential drafty home, not to the extent that you would feel pressured to embark on a scheme such as the one posted.


----------



## lowCO2design (16 Feb 2012)

LouisCribben said:


> I dont know exactly, but it looks like the it might be something like 4meters *50 meters.
> 
> Putting in a lot of insulation would be difficult due to a lack of space.


picture putting in a stairs with a corridor beside to - that means your living room width will be about 2m's... with current regulations your site while not impossible does have some practical issues which you need to do a risk/suitability assessment on before you go any further- maybe contact an architect for a consultation to help.. 

here's a few examples:

http://www.darkroastedblend.com/2009/04/narrow-buildings-in-japan-and-around.html 

narrow house

I dont understand your comment re insulation? achieving high levels of insulation is always possible, even in tight spaces have you heard of aerogel?


----------



## SarahMc (1 Mar 2012)

LouisCribben said:


> We are looking to buy an house near London, but I'm paranoid about buying a second hand house, because a lot of the houses here were built before building regs were good, and we don't want a cold / damp house with drafts.


 
The housing stock in London is huge, including those that have been standing for 100s of years, as well as modern builds. I would have to totally satisfy myself there was nothing on the market for me before I took on such an awkward self build with a young family.


----------

